# Over 24,000 members over 10,000 have 0 posts !!!



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

As above I was a bit bored so just had a look and there are over 10100 members on here who have never posted out of over 24,000  

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> As above I was a bit bored so just had a look and there are over 10100 members on here who have never posted out of over 24,000
> 
> Charlie


All kmpowell aliases...


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

That's quite a number  . You wonder why they bother registering - it's probably either people who want to look at the for sale section or spammers which there are quite a few


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

yet one person alone has posted 1.95% of all posts  :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> yet one person alone has posted 1.95% of all posts  :roll:


I don't believe you exist except in Premier Inns...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > yet one person alone has posted 1.95% of all posts  :roll:
> ...


I did not mean me


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


Has to be His Royal Powellness then... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Could be the monkey lover


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a PM not long ago from someone about how I did my wheels. I looked at his profile and he had 0 posts. So there not all useless names I guess.



jammyd said:


> yet one person alone has posted 1.95% of all posts  :roll:


That has got to be Yellow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It makes the forum seem popular so they can charge more for advertising [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dash said:


> It makes the forum seem popular so they can charge more for advertising [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=toff.gif]


That's my reasoning too. I emailed Jay a while back and he said he was going to 'clean up' the databse. If yoiu continue to look, you see that there are very few 'active' members. By that I mean people with 50+ posts that have posted in the last few months.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

It's common on all internet forums. I have been involved with a few, and one or two where much was made of the membership numbers for commercial purposes. But the reality is that a very large number of people will sign onto a site simply to browse and never make a contribution. Some think it is necessary to sign up just to look at the site, go through it the once and then never come back. Many are just spammers. So while memberships of many sites are listed in the tens of thousands in reality there are never more than a couple of hundred regularly active members on any site.

Ultimately advertisers are never that interested in membership numbers - they pay more attention to the numbers of unique hits to the site.

As for the 'members' who never post, I think what it comes down to is that apparently other people have actually got lives!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> I think what it comes down to is that apparently other people have actually got lives!


Never! [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Life isnt worth living with no TTOC forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Life isnt worth living with no TTOC forum


but this is not the TTOC Forum  :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am no 40 in the "most posted" stakes, I only looked at this the other day as another forum member mentioned their rank and got me curious.

I never thought for a second I would have the 40th most amount of posts out of 24,000+ members  another thread coming up 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bikerz said:


> Life isnt worth living with no TTOC forum


You're right there ,so much better :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Your right there ,so much better :wink:


----------

